# Educating yet pleasing the masses...



## The Mochafoccas (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Guys.

Great to see there is so much support online for coffee business owners in the UK and I am proud to be part of this forum - soon to be helping others with my experience.

Right down to business....

I was wondering if any savy coffee shop owners/baristas have found a particular winning formula that not only oozes quality but can also please the average commuter/festival goer.

I want people to walk away from my coffee van thinking "that is the best cup of coffee/sandwich/pastry/cookie I have ever had in my life"

So first I would like to know what coffee/roast is worth selling to educate and satisfy - at first I will probably only have one grinder so can only accommodate one type of bean. Is it really worth investing in another grinder and bean?

Secondly I would like to know if anyone has had great success with certain products? do baked goods sell well in the afternoon? and paninis at lunchtime? do sandwiches usually fly out on the morning commute or at actual lunchtime?

Any information that can be provided I will almost certainly find useful, I have a hugely open mind and love taking on other peoples ideas in order to form my own.

Thanks again.

Sean

(One of the Mochafoccas)


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I sell my own freshly roasted Brazil Santos Mogiana from my coffee van and have built up a very loyal customer base with people coming back time and again saying that it is the best coffee in town. Obviously, I am very proud of that and if you fancy a sample sent to you to try - please let me know!!

Andy


----------



## The Mochafoccas (Jun 26, 2012)

No way that's awesome! Do you roast them yourself? I would live to do that in the future but I don't really know much about the roasting process. Hoe easy its it to do?

I would love a sample if you could, do you sell as well? If you do where are you based?

Thanks again Andy.

Sean

(A Mochafocca)


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

PM me your address details and I'll send you out a sample. I am a very small, independent roaster based in Aberdare in South Wales and sell coffee from my van and also on the internet http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html


----------

